# Trax



## Tom J

Anyone going? Never noticed a detailing world stand before would be good to meet some fellow detailers? :detailer:


----------



## rob_vrs

Tom J said:


> Anyone going? Never noticed a detailing world stand before would be good to meet some fellow detailers? :detailer:


I am got a stand pass for combustion punks but dont think ill be putting car on, its a great show and even better that Time Attack is on just a shame its only the pro's and not every class


----------



## Kerr

Do they still do the 0-60mph test? 

I remember everyone used to claim ridiculously fast times as if they were accurate.


----------



## Kimo

Ill be going


----------



## myblackbeetle

The Beetle will be sat in one of the garages with Genesis ICE Car Audio- come and say hi


----------



## Wingnuts

Think my best mates mango Saxo is on a stand keep an eye out for it


----------



## Auto Finesse

We will be there, feel free to com say hi :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200

I'll be there. Not sure how long I'll be staying though


----------



## Kimo

Autofinesse said:


> We will be there, feel free to com say hi :thumb:


Oh no, not another show with finesse, always spend far too much -.-


----------



## Auto Finesse

Kimo73 said:


> Oh no, not another show with finesse, always spend far too much -.-


You can't get enough of us


----------



## Kimo

Auto Finesse said:


> You can't get enough of us


Was only at edition last week :lol:

Pvs I was working on the stand opposite, was torture staring across


----------



## rob_vrs

My octavia might be on combustion punks stand, dont look closely at it though as it wont be clean as dont think ill have time to do it plus a 100mile trip


----------



## Kimo

Me and Rollini off here are doing his vxr burg on Saturday, it'll be on the corsa-c uk stand so look out


----------



## evogeof

I'm there on the best of the best trax stand


----------



## rob_vrs

evogeof said:


> I'm there on the best of the best trax stand


Presume in an evo? Ill keep an eye out


----------



## Maggi200

Jays car is being unveiled too I believe. Hopefully get a chance to go over and say hello again. I'm sure quite a few on here have met him previously, if not seen him on the telly


----------



## joshhatton

ill be there on club stand 12 - black golf gti with bbs rims


----------



## R0B

Im there, stand 7- Monster club

White Corsa VXR Burg


----------



## rob_vrs

joshhatton said:


> ill be there on club stand 12 - black golf gti with bbs rims


I got my pass today and says 12 wonder if we're close


----------



## hobbs182

Going but not on a stand,
Thankfully weather was good enough to get a wash in!


----------



## Kimo

hobbs182 said:


> Going but not on a stand,
> Thankfully weather was good enough to get a wash in!


Rollis looks awesome, can't say the same for mine :lol:


----------



## hobbs182

Kimo73 said:


> Rollis looks awesome, can't say the same for mine :lol:


No change there then lol, I'm sure yours is spotless really, too modest!
See you there fella!


----------

